# Trade with Prairiewolf



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Back some time ago Ed suggested a trade with me, he had some Bois de Rose and I had some desert ironwood. Ed promptly made a beautiful set from the ironwood but due to Dad and then Mocha passing I just haven't found the time to make a set until now. These will take a prominent place in my personal collection.








Thanks for looking.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow those are sure nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That picture sure doesn't do them justice.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not familiar with that wood. Where does it grow? Hardness? Other uses for the wood?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful calls Don, they will make a great eye catching set in your collection. Great work!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Not familiar with that wood. Where does it grow? Hardness? Other uses for the wood?


Bois de Rose grows in the jungles of Madagascar and is now illegal to harvest , I've heard that what is now available on sites like E-bay is either not true Bois de rose, but a more common type of rosewood or illegally harvested. It is a fairly dense wood and pretty oily. The odor it emits while working it is similar to cinnamon but richer(if that makes sense). 600 grit paper makes it shine up real nice. These are sealed in Lacquer to protect them..

Here is a link to some on E-bay that was harvested and brought here 15 years ago, the size for $50 is 19 7/8 X 2 7/8 X 5/16

It can be made into knife scales or pistol stocks(grips), finger boards, or used to make a pen or pencil set (in a thicker size).


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, I take it the value has grown for the wood over the years. Thanks for showing the calls off.

Off subject: What would have to be done to some fresh-cut fire boxelder to make it lathe worthy? Any special ways to dry it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Time is the best way. I seal the ends with a product called anchor seal, but you can use wax if you have any paraffin (sold in some canning areas of the grocery store) or even an old candle. I have melted a few in metal coffee cans and dipped the ends in it. How big are the pieces ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the wax idea, because I have lots of it for use in coating traps. The limbs are probably 4 to 6 inches in diameter. Gonna head out and get them off the firewood pile. If it works out, I'll have some for you call makers, if anyone expresses interest.

As you may know, the boxelder trees were brought here by settlers so that they could have some quick-growing firewood. They grow everywhere around here. The female trees usually host millions of boxelder bugs and many people hate the trees because of it. I am more like the settlers, however, and appreciate being able to cut one of the live trees down and burn it the same day in my outdoor furnace. I always feel good about getting some value out of the stinkin' wood - and, it does stink.

To see it used for making calls would give me even more pleasure.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!! Nice Buddy*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be interested in some Glen. The flames give calls a real distinctive look. It turns easy and takes a finish well. I had some a while back and made a set of pepper mills out of it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Understood, YD. Got a predator call from Rodney in flame boxelder. Even a little bit of that red makes for a conversation piece. My neighbor, Bucky, says the red is from some type of injury to the tree. He could be right, because most of the limbs are without the red coloration.

I'll post a picture of the end grain in a while.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's a pic of one of the logs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW....That's really flamed nicely.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Fresher cut examples. Gotta find the wax now. Could I use some latex clear coat instead?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe that would work. You may have to give it a couple coats. I've used urethane, lacquer and about anything else i had laying around but the wax works best. I try to store things up off the ground, including concrete as the air circulating around it helps to speed the process and the wood will suck moisture from the ground or the concrete also. Although if you saw my garage you would call BS on me for that one......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That teardrop shaped piece is really nice, the dual heartwood centers should make for some great figure.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My neighbor, the lumber master, says he has something suitable but he said wax. too. Looks like I used all the trap wax and tossed it out. I'll come up with something. Have to look through the pile of "firewood" for more flame. I know one thing: That stuff dries out FAST.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Any latex paint will work fine. I've used it several times. +1 on the dual heartwoods (the crotch) that will be very nice.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you. That's good to know. Plenty of that in stock.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking pieces of wood Glen. I wood be interested in some later also.

Don is correct on where the Bois de Rose grows and it is the only place in the word that it does. A lot of wood places now are trying to pass other rosewoods off as Bois de Rose, you have to be very careful if you find it for sale and ask some questions before buying it. The oils from it are used in making perfumes also. But like Don stated it is illegal to harvest and has been for some time. I think the Chinese got caught awhile back trying to get some.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Ed. I applied some clear Kilz primer to the end grains. Hopefully, it will work.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice calls, Don.

Glen, prior to waxing, Cutting the pith out will help with checking also. Removing the bark helps too. Most the checking occurs quickly and gets worse with time. The sooner you can prep for drying the better your chances. The goal is to have the wood Lose moisture evenly. Since wood naturally moves water with the grain the ends will lose moisture faster causing checking. Removing the pith will help slow this process. Covering the end grain with something to seal it will help slow this too. Removing the bark will help speed up moisture loss from the sides.

I rip cut with a chain saw as close to the pith line as I can. Then use a chisel to remove bark. Then Wax the ends. I use roofing shingles then stickers to keep it off the ground. I also use stickers in my stack to allow air flow. Blue tarp it and wait a few months. I check moisture content every month. Once it stops losing mosquitoes quickly then I cut it of the band saw to more useable but still over size. Wax the ends and keep it inside on a drying wrack. It takes a lot of time. General rule of thumb is about a year per inch thick for air dying.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Box elder tend to dry faster than most though.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got another truckload of flame today. All I wanted was firewood but looks like I hit the jackpot. Hope I can care for it properly. Thanks for the info, Rick.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cut it up into turning stock. Sell what comes out good. Burn the rest. That's a bunch of nice wood there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what she said !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

cool calls man now glen that flame should make some great looking calls my brother had a big pile of maple that sat out in his yard for two years and a lot of it was spalted from setting out made me sick when I found it and he had put most of it in the wood stove


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> That's what she said !


Lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> cool calls man now glen that flame should make some great looking calls my brother had a big pile of maple that sat out in his yard for two years and a lot of it was spalted from setting out made me sick when I found it and he had put most of it in the wood stove


Did you get any of the spalted ? I've turned some that held up really well. all of it can be stabilized if you have the equipment to do it.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

no don it all went up in smoke :frusty:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ouch.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are some beautiful calls Don. You should be proud of them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Wayne.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don,

Those calls are magnificent! Great workmanship

Larry


----------

